# Kottonmouth Kings



## greenhouse kush (Oct 22, 2010)

tell me your fav kottonmouth song that you jam to when your blazed!!! mines wheres the weed at


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol funny, i used to kick it with them out in riverside. I have a hand made srh tattoo on my right ring finger that i got at a party. I like proud to be a stoner. Or willie nelson
AND LITAS


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

lol this one.....[video=youtube;cBim2d76XAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBim2d76XAY[/video]...peace

spliffbazz


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah that ones dope, they also have offshoot bands like kingspade, humble gods etc..


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

oooooooooo tough one prolly Sleepers Or Fuck Tha Police w/ ICP or no no no def Positive Vibes


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 22, 2010)

Positive vibes.. Nice, cant forget tangerine sky


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

say hello say hello to 2morrow


----------



## dojaguy (Oct 22, 2010)

You got it bro


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 22, 2010)

The entire Rollin Stoned album brings back some heavy nostalgia thats for sure. Then again so was just about any Hidden Stash album that could be gotten hands on.

As for song, i hate to go back to Rollin Stoned (its their equivalent to icp's milenko in a way) but Sleepers was by far my favorite track by them evar.
[video=youtube;q8Kc76pcTMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Kc76pcTMQ[/video]


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

wake up wake up you are sleeping


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

i saw them and icp live back in may and it was fuckin svvvvveeeeeettttt outdoor venue so there was mass ganj goin around and its FAM so everyones just passin u a blunt or a j...it was awesome i had some shit off my last grow to blaze 

FAYGO SHOWERS=Amazing


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2010)

When I first heard of KMK it had to be Positive Vibes, that song is still pretty awesome.

After I looked into em, I heard the song Peace Not Greed. That song is so fucking cool, definitely my favorite.


----------



## xJoeBlaze (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you kidding me Kottonmouth kings. WOOOW they are like the lowest on the todem pole for hip hop. Their weak bro, they dont even spit bars, its just simple abc rappin


----------



## greenhouse kush (Oct 22, 2010)

there new album has a song called reefer madness, talkin bout hoe the goverment puts propaganda bullshit about weed, its really inspireing


----------



## greenhouse kush (Oct 22, 2010)

wtf you talkin bout, the kings stay true to themselves and never sell out, you probly listen to sum fagget ass lil wayne shit or sumthin


----------



## keller420 (Oct 22, 2010)

i like the whole green album especially what you in for
you hear them chopper blades? that means a copper raid. a copper raid means that none of us are getting paid.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

high society is always a classic

bong tokin alkoholiks


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

xJoeBlaze said:


> Are you kidding me Kottonmouth kings. WOOOW they are like the lowest on the todem pole for hip hop. Their weak bro, they dont even spit bars, its just simple abc rappin


im sure tha dirtball would have sumthin 2 say bout that


----------



## greenhouse kush (Oct 24, 2010)

dirtball is the shit he did sum shit with tech n9ne paint a darker pictur, shit is tight


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 2, 2011)

tangerine sky..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 2, 2011)

Dog Days or somethiing... and even that song is barely tolerable. hahha


Every other song is garbage thats does nothing but shit on the culture. imo

Oh, and the drummer's bicylce drumset is fuckin' sick. lol But that is all..


----------



## Marlboro47 (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;If4Xdn4b_Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If4Xdn4b_Xw[/video]


----------

